# Best walking-jogging shoe



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 9, 2009)

Got the ok from the doctor to be able to do some jogging since my knee is doing better.What's a good shoe? I am 20 pounds lighter but still weigh 250 pounds.Need something that will hold up.Will be doing walking and jogging mostly.


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been using these shoes for walking(and fishing) for about 6 years now.  I walk about a mile and a half almost every evening after supper.  The three eyelets provide support and they are the most comfortable walking shoes I've ever tried.







My wife buys them when they go on sale at our local Belks but here's some other sources.


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

my dad runs alot. He loves his ascics


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 9, 2009)

i'll have to second ascics....they hold up pretty good.


----------



## stuckbuck (Aug 9, 2009)

ascics for me too.


----------



## Goddard (Aug 9, 2009)

Everybody's feet are different.  Go to a running store and they will fit  you with the best shoe for you.   It depends on your running gate as to where you need a stability shoe, if you pronate, or a light weight cushioned shoe if you supinate.   If the salesperson is good, they will be able to fit you in what you need.   Otherwise, your knee could wind up getting injured again.  
Good luck!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 10, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> my dad runs alot. He loves his ascics





Backcountry said:


> i'll have to second ascics....they hold up pretty good.





stuckbuck said:


> ascics for me too.



My wife has planter fasceitis (sp?) which is a high arch.  She gets some asics that run about $100.  Then gets some dr. scholls arch supports to put in them as well.  They usually last around 3-4 months, but they are the only shoe that keeps her from having foot problems. btw, she runs about 10-15 miles per week.


----------



## chadgag (Aug 10, 2009)

Try and do your walking and jogging off road. A trail, a track, a soccer field, anything but concrete or asphalt. There's lots of great sneakers/shoes out there but they can only do so much.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 11, 2009)

Give New Balance a try.  It's all I wear for walking, jogging, work, and tennis.  Plus most styles are made is the U.S.A


----------



## Rooster60 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Nike*

Nike Air Pegasus+25 Is a very good shoe, i walk 4 miles a day very fast about 4 mph and i keep a new pair in the closet.


----------



## bross07 (Sep 15, 2009)

Addidas or Nike


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 15, 2009)

I have ran 100's of miles and Asics is the only shoe for me. But it might not be for you.
 As said go to a GOOD running shoe store. If you are near Macon there is Run Fit, good store and real good people.
 Another route is check out Road Runner Sports (online). The are a LOT of help. They will give you a trial period with their shoes and take them back no questions. They have experts on the phone that can help too.
   Good Luck.


----------



## DocHoliday45 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am an avid runner/jogger.  The best advice I can give is to go to a running store and get fitted.  All the major brands make great shoes.  A running store will let you try many shoes designed for your running style.  Be prepared to spend between $80-$130.  The other benefit is that if the ones you buy are not right after a few days, most specialty store will exchange them.  Try that at a big box store.  Run Fit Sports in Macon is a good one to deal with.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 25, 2009)

Goddard said:


> Everybody's feet are different.  Go to a running store and they will fit  you with the best shoe for you.   It depends on your running gate as to where you need a stability shoe, if you pronate, or a light weight cushioned shoe if you supinate.   If the salesperson is good, they will be able to fit you in what you need.   Otherwise, your knee could wind up getting injured again.
> Good luck!



good advice...and a knowledgeable sales person will look at the wear on your shoes to determine walking pattern.. If they just try to sell you the latest edition, turn around and walk out.    

I am a bit surprised at all the votes for asics...I wore a pair out half way through basic training and went to nike before I found New Balance...a very well made shoe in my opinion, and yep, American made..


----------



## Sargent (Sep 25, 2009)

New Balance from a New Balance store.  They wil custom fit you.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have always liked New Balance, but like some of the others said, go to a reputable shoe store to get the right shoe for you.  If you are within driving distance of Conyers, K&D shoe superstore is great place, they have very knowledgable people and a computerized sizing machine.


----------



## brkbowma (Sep 25, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> i'll have to second ascics....they hold up pretty good.



yep.........gel nimbus is the best shoe made


----------



## withoutatrace (Sep 25, 2009)

I got mizunos at the first of the yr and ran a half marathon and several 5&10K's. I love them. It was a toss up when I tried the asics and those but the mizunos are a lot lighter weight. New Balance makes a great arch support for about 30 bucks that make a ton of diffference. Echoing everybody else go to a runing store and they wil let you try every brand.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Sep 29, 2009)

i have  had many shoes, asics are great, my second fave, but try under armour  they are excellent...


----------



## parkerman (Oct 3, 2009)

I wear Asics too...the GT 2140 I think.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 7, 2009)

The last 2 pairs of running shoes I bought were asics

DS Trainer 12 this is the lightest running shoe made.
Gel Kayano 14


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got these not to long ago. I like going barefoot at Krav but dont like the hygiene part of going barefoot. 

I ran 1.5 miles in them yesterday. Feet feel good.

If you can get past the look there pretty sweet.

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/ I got the KSO


----------



## jmar28 (Oct 14, 2009)

*I can't have another shoe after the 360*

I myself use Nike Airmax 360, they cost a little more than your normal running shoe. Price is about $160. You foot is completley surrounded by 360 degrees of air underneath, from your toe to your heel. I bought a pair 3 years ago, and I am on my 2nd running pair. I run in them 4 times a week and I have another pair to use as a normal pair of shoes. They are absolutley the most comfortable shoe I have ever owned. I'm not lying but it feels like you are on clouds with them as your walking. You can get them at champs or footlocker. Here is a pic of a few designs, you can get them wild looking or just plain looking. Good luck


----------

